

How many have experienced biz problem solvable by some code but had no time to pursue it? - jayliew

Specifically, have you experienced a moment while running a startup where you wished someone else had wrote something to do meet this need?<p>You'd pursue it but it would take too much time and distract you from your core task. E.g. if you need a CRM, there's already plenty of CRMs out there, thus you wouldn't build your own.
======
pclark
Sharepoint competitor.

~~~
jayliew
but there's already plenty of sharepoint competitors. none of them meet your
needs?

~~~
pclark
I'd love a hosted (eg, internal) service, that lets users create projects of
people, and they can check files in/out, have them entirely versioned, etc
etc.

Make it so you check files in/out via Mac/Windows/Linux shortcut menus, rather
than clunky web apps.

